# رومانسيات مضيئات ألعاب إكسسوارات ماكياج وكل ماترغب به العائله هنا بأسعار خياااليه



## أم عشق (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
هنا سأعرض جميع منتجاتي بأسعار الجمله والمفرق
واتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم​ 



المكياج والإكسسوارات:
أرواج بألوان مختلفه وثابته بـ 10 والجمله بـ 80



الروج السحري
الحبه بـ 2 ريال والجمله بـ 10 ريال
يتحول عند وضعه للون الوردي 



كحل XXL
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 40 ريال



مناكير فسفوريه بألوان مختلفه وجديده الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 40 ريال



ساعات سمايلز
الحبه بـ 25 والجمله بـ 150 ريال


​ 
سلاسل أطفال علب 
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 35 ريال


​ 
سلاسل أطفال وجوه
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 35 ريال


​ 
قلم التاتو الكوري
الحبه بـ 25 والجمله بـ 180 ريال


​ 
قلم مخفي الشعر ومحدد للحواجب في وقت واحد
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 65 ريال


​ 

قلوسات ثابته بألوان مختلفه
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 55 ريال 


​ 
مرايا الدلوعه
الحبه بـ 3 ريال والجمله بـ 30ر يال


​ 
مناديل مزيله للمناكير للشنطه
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 65 ريال


​ 
مناكير بألوان رائعه ومنوعه
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 65 ريال




يتبع ..​


----------



## أم عشق (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رومانسيات مضيئات ألعاب إكسسوارات ماكياج وكل ماترغب به العائله هنا بأسعار خياااليه*

المضيئات :​ 
شموع النفخ
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 70 ريال 


​ 
أباجورة الحليب الحبه بـ 25 والجمله بـ 250 ريال


​ 
القلم المضيء 
الحبه بـ 17 والجمله بـ 180


​ 
الجوهره المضيئه 
الحبه بـ 6 والجمله بـ 45 ريال


​ 
الحنفيه المضيئه
الحبه بـ 20 والجمله بـ 180 ريال


​ 
الدش المضيئ
الحبه بـ 50 والجمله بـ 500 ريال


​ 
الكرت المضيئ
الحبه بـ10 والجمله بـ 90 ريال


​ 
الثلج المضيئ
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 40 ريال


​ 
الرومنسيات :​ 
المفرش المضيئ القطن
الحبه بـ 60 والجمله بـ 480 ريال


​ 
اللانجري المضيئ
الحبه بـ 20 والجمله بـ 150 ريال


​ 
الألعاب الزوجيه المختلفه
الحبه بـ 30 والجمله بـ 180 ريال




يتبع ..​


----------



## أم عشق (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رومانسيات مضيئات ألعاب إكسسوارات ماكياج وكل ماترغب به العائله هنا بأسعار خياااليه*

المنظمات:​ 
أكياس الضغط
الحجم الصغير بـ 8 الوسط بـ 10 الكبير بـ 12 ريال
12 حبه 4 كبير 4 صغير 4 وسط بـ 85 ريال



اللاصق العجيب
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 40 ريال



منظم الجزم
الحبه بـ 15 والجمله بـ 130 ريال


​ 
منظم الإكسسوارات 
الحبه بـ 20 


​ 
منوعات :​ 
أقلام البوب كورن 
الحبه بـ 15 والعلبه " 6 أقلام " بـ 70 ريال


​ 
تعليقات الجوال وميداليه مفاتيح في وقت واحد
كبير الحبه بـ 10 والـ 16 حبه بـ 60 ريال



صغير الحبه بـ 5 والـ 30 حبه بـ 80 ريال


​ 
حامل الأكواب 
الحبه بـ 10 والجمله بـ 55 ريال 



حامل الجوال 
الحبه بـ 5 والجمله بـ 24


​ 
حامل المعجون 
الحبه بـ 20 والجمله بـ 130


​ 
الدهن عود والمسك الثلجي
ربع توله بـ 20 والجمله بـ 190 ريال


​ 
صابون الورد الجوري 
الحبه بـ 6 والجمله بـ 65 ريال


​ 
أقلام البوب كورن
الحبه بـ 20 والعلبه " 10 أقلام " بـ 180 ريال


​ 
قلم تصحيح دهان السياره
الحبه بـ 25 والجمله بـ 200ريال


​ 


للطلب عن طريق الإيميل : [email protected]​


----------



## امبروزيا (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رومانسيات مضيئات ألعاب إكسسوارات ماكياج وكل ماترغب به العائله هنا بأسعار خياااليه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

